# First time cooking fish



## bgaviator (Oct 16, 2020)

So I made fish for the first time last night on the KJ using my soapstone accessory. Used Barramundi that I got frozen from Whole Foods. Brushed the fillets with avocado oil and sprinkled Chef Paul’s Seafood Magic on both sides. I wasn’t sure what kind of seasoning to use but this one got lots of praise when I did a search on Amazon for “seafood seasoning”.
Heated my grill to about 350°. The thinner fillets took about 8-10 minutes and the thicker fillets about 15.

the end result was...ok I spose. But I wasn’t wowed. The fish was very bland. The Seafood Magic seasoning seemed bland to me. I needed some extra zing. We squeezed some lemon juice on and I also bought some Hellman’s Cilantro Lime sauce. The lime sauce was good and helped make the meal more enjoyable. But I’m looking for advice what I could do differently next time to give the fish more flavor?  Thanks.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 16, 2020)

Well I dont do much fish these days but the farm raised catfish gets the nod most of the time for fish taco's, I also pu all the fixens for reg tac's to put on them. We love the Mexican lime hot sauce ,I like some wood for flavor, I prefer a mild tasting fish where other folks like stronger, you will need to try out the different fish to see what level you like. I normally put lemon pepper on them before grilling, not sure if you like that but it works well on just about any dish.keep at it and you will find what you all enjoy with some ups and downs, if its eatable thats a up lol


----------



## bgaviator (Oct 16, 2020)

Yeah I told my wife next time maybe I’d hit it with lemon pepper instead. I definitely like citrus/sour notes on my fish.  The Seafood Magic seemed like mostly paprika which was very blah.


----------



## bgaviator (Oct 16, 2020)

What Mexican lime hot sauce are you using?


mike243 said:


> Mexican lime hot sauce


----------



## mike243 (Oct 16, 2020)

I am out of the lime but this 1 is very good also


----------



## mike243 (Oct 16, 2020)

More flavor than heat , thanks for the reminder need to see if I can find the lime 1, not sure if was same brand or not


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 16, 2020)

Tartar sauce, cocktail sauce, white fish just doesn't have much flavor on it's own. RAY


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 16, 2020)

I like to use blacken seasoning on fish.  Zatarain's and Chef Prudhomme are both good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2020)

We do salmon a lot on the grill or smoker & we like EVOO & Cajun seasoning.
I usually cook enough so we have sandwiches the next day. Yours look really good!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 16, 2020)

I like mild white fish . Lemon pepper is good on it grilled for us . Frank's has a new shake on chili lime seasoning . Its really good . Some of the Paul Prudhomme  stuff is no salt .


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2020)

Looks Great from here!!
Most of my Fish & Seafood gets a few big shakes of "Old Bay" on top.
Like.

Bear


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 18, 2020)

I've done a fair amount of Basa/Swai/Catfish and like Tony C's cajun seasoning on it or LaPreferida Sazon.


----------

